# MedFord MA Police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like this one,the font was kinda hard to do.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job as always DMACK


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Great job, as always.

Is that one for sale? I might know someone who would be interested.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That looks really nice... great job!


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Terrific. Say, how big are these models?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

they are 1/18th scale.approximately 11 inches (280 mm) long by 5 inches (130 mm) wide by 4 inches (100 mm) tall.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

That came out great...The paint job where the light hits the hood is awesome!


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

wow Dunkin Donuts was bought out by a tattoo parlor?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK dmack when the summer hours pick up, (as long as the flaggers stay out of the city) I am going have an order for you!

The bad news is that the fron is like the cruiser you show above.

Again great job!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

dmack, that was gonna be my question...do you do these ones you post just for fun or as custom orders, and if so what are your requirements for an order?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

most of them are custom orders,you can email me [email protected] if you would like to order one,


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll again put in a plug for Dave; I've ordered several models for myself, our attorneys, and others, and the quality is top-notch.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

That's amazing. Your work is out standing!


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave, 

If someone wanted to "special order" a model, what would you need from them?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I'll again put in a plug for Dave; I've ordered several models for myself, our attorneys, and others, and the quality is top-notch.


Along with Delta I'll put in a plug as well...I ordered a few for my dept and they came out better than imagined! I brought one in for the dispatch area and everyone cant stop talking about the car! Excellent job.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thanks guys.In order to make one all I need are pics of all sides and an up close pic of any badges etc.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks D. Over the summer I will PM you then arrange shipping the pics.

OH! And if there are any.... well..... "private" pictures "accidentally" mixed in you can.... umm... well just delete them!!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

sure lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Dave, I think I sold it for you. You should be getting an e-mail shortly.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Dave , do you think you could make an official Masscops Ban Bus....


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Great job but you have to watch the spelling. Shouldn't that say
MEFIT POLICE?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

as far I I know they only make small scale busses lol.


----------

